# My CRS Tank



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Dear all,

I have not been able to post here for a while. Life is busy busy...    This is my newly CRS tank. It has been running for two months. I have had 10 S+SS grades that including 2 black and 8 red CRS. One red died during transportation. One black died couple weeks ago. I have 8 left. Two females have had eggs for couple weeks. I "wish" I can see babies around either end of this month or early Sep... My goal is at least 300 CRS in this tank next Spring! Oh! Sorry about crap pictures that I took!!! I really need to learn how to use DC...


















































Tim


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice looking tank...you might want to add some more plants over there. Can you tell us a little bit about your water parameters and equipment?

Thanks


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I see pressurized CO2, ADA tank, Coralife fixture, sponge filter, heater, and a mass of algae


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looking nice.

Good to see you back Tim, honestly


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats a great looking breeding tank! What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

milalic said:


> Nice looking tank...you might want to add some more plants over there. Can you tell us a little bit about your water parameters and equipment?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! Most of plants are slow grower and couple of them will grow toooo large in this tank, so I think it is enough. Everything is stable since it has been running 2 months now. This is also why it becomes a algae CRS tank. lol... Here is info about parameters and equipment:
pH: 5.8~7.2
Temp: 77 degree F +-
The equipments are all in the pictures as PlantsAndMe replied, that is about it. Very basic setup... 



PlantsAndMe said:


> I see pressurized CO2, ADA tank, Coralife fixture, sponge filter, heater, and a mass of algae


lol... I think I should change my title to My Algae CRS Tank... 



dennis said:


> Looking nice.
> 
> Good to see you back Tim, honestly


Thanks Dennis!!! Say hello to you! 



gabeszone said:


> Thats a great looking breeding tank! What kind of filter are you using?


Thank you! I use canister filter. You live in JP? lol... JP has more choice about everything! You lucky!!!
_________________________________________________________________

Thanks to all reply! If you have further question, I will try to answer it for ya!

Tim


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tim,

are you sure your ph varies this much in the tank: pH: 5.8~7.2?
I would see that as a reason for your blak diamond death. This is a huge variation in PH.


I would try to lower the temp of the tank to 75F. You will have better success breeding them.

-Pedro


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Tim,

Agree with Pedro. Try to maintain a stabile pH, 6.5-7.0 will be ideal.
BTW, it's a great looking tank. I like the neat layout.

Cheers!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah you want your tank to be around 22-23C. I had one of my new CRS die because of the high temps over here in Japan. I fixed the problem with a pc fan.







This drops my temp by 2-4c and keeping it at 22c all day.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

milalic said:


> Tim,
> 
> are you sure your ph varies this much in the tank: pH: 5.8~7.2?
> I would see that as a reason for your blak diamond death. This is a huge variation in PH.
> ...





emorsso said:


> Tim,
> 
> Agree with Pedro. Try to maintain a stabile pH, 6.5-7.0 will be ideal.
> BTW, it's a great looking tank. I like the neat layout.
> ...


Thanks Milalic and Emorsso for commend. I think my brain and math had serious problem when I just woke up this early morning!!!... You guys are right! My pH is around 6.6. My temp is around 25 degree C(I think I had problem to convert C to F... lol...). 



gabeszone said:


> Yeah you want your tank to be around 22-23C. I had one of my new CRS die because of the high temps over here in Japan. I fixed the problem with a pc fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info Gabeszone! I have fan... It is there... Approximately lower 2 degree C for me. At least, it works since my room temp is ok already... 

Tim


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

*Clear Glass*

I must admit the quality of the glass makes a huge difference. ADA and Juwel tanks are extremely expensive in Singapore but the lack of distortion when looking in the tank and the clearness is remarkable. I use tanks of no particular brand and some of them are locally made. No matter how much you try to clean them they aren't anywhere near as nice to look as your tank even when they are new. I'm doing my best to maintain my shrimp tank but every few weeks there is another death. The first time I had 25 CRS in my tank, I had a major accident with an overdose of liquid fetiliser (I spilt half the bottle in). After that I had a Shrimp cemetery. All my CRS died and of the other shrimp 5 of them survived. SIgh........never hold any bottle of anything over the tank.......sigh.....


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

sithspawn said:


> I must admit the quality of the glass makes a huge difference. ADA and Juwel tanks are extremely expensive in Singapore but the lack of distortion when looking in the tank and the clearness is remarkable. I use tanks of no particular brand and some of them are locally made. No matter how much you try to clean them they aren't anywhere near as nice to look as your tank even when they are new. I'm doing my best to maintain my shrimp tank but every few weeks there is another death. The first time I had 25 CRS in my tank, I had a major accident with an overdose of liquid fetiliser (I spilt half the bottle in). After that I had a Shrimp cemetery. All my CRS died and of the other shrimp 5 of them survived. SIgh........never hold any bottle of anything over the tank.......sigh.....


Sorry to hear your loss! Every few weeks with one or two loss is not a big deal if you have many CRS in your tank. If it contiunes everyday or every other day with a small amount, you need to figure it out what is going on ASAP!

I placed my 9 baby shrimps into my tank after 10 days the tank setup which was around June 22 something like that. The shrimps were living in a 10 liters bucket more than 10 days before I put them into the tank. I almost had mental problem coz I need to count it everyday!!! Sadly to say that couple weeks ago, I found my first death black CRS, but the next day, 0.1 SS got eggs. ummm... It is life I guess... 

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Your tank looks great I like it a lot, keep us posted with its progress as it fills in.   
do you have any close pics of your CRS??


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

davis.1841 said:


> Your tank looks great I like it a lot, keep us posted with its progress as it fills in.
> do you have any close pics of your CRS??


Thanks for comment! I will try to keep posted... I do not have any close pix of my CRS at this moment until I get my DC back... 

Tim


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice to see you back Tim and with your CRS, what happened to your website by the way? It was nice following your tank progress.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Nice to see you back Tim and with your CRS, what happened to your website by the way? It was nice following your tank progress.


Thanks John! No time to update, so no more...


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Any chance the OP could post the pics again? I'd love to see this, but the pics don't show up anymore 

I want to setup a nice high quality ADA tank for breeding CRS and so seeing something like what this sounds like would be really great.


----------

